# 2" vs. 4" vanes for hunting



## newjigger (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok, so I wanted to pose this question to you all and see what you think...I personally have no idea which is better. I only know what I've seen work and not work, and my experience is limited. 

I currently use 2" fusions with 28" GT 7595 arrows (total of 395 grains). 

My question is this...would 4" vanes make that much of a difference with arrow flight, loss of speed, and noise? The fusions that I'm using work great, but I always wonder if there's something better out there.


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

I was using the 2" Fusion vanes myself with good success. But I stepped it up to the 3" Fusions now, they can get a much better helical going than a 2" vane. They only weigh like 1 or 2 grains more than the 2". I recommend you try them. In my experience, the 3" seems about perfect, still lightweight, long enough to get a good helical, sort of the best of both worlds.


----------



## newjigger (Jul 27, 2009)

One more question...I should have put this in my original question. When I fletch my arrows, I use a straight jig but with about 4* of offset. I've been afraid to use the helical jig because I thought that I'd lose too much arrow speed. Is that not the case?


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

I've never noticed a considerable loss of speed from fletching helical. Maybe like 1 or 2 fps, which isn't enough to bother with. I highly recommend trying helical, it really helps bring good broadhead groups at the longer distances. Everyone I know that used to fletch offset and didn't believe in helical fletching, until they tried it. It does make a difference. Helical is the way to go. I've never met anyone who has fletched helical and gone back to an offset, except if they use Quickspins which are not designed for big offsets or helicals.


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

I was using VaneTec 2" HP's with good success..But moved to VaneTec 4"SS hunting vanes..Set helical with heaps of offset they are definatelty more accurate,esp over distance than the 2" when using 2 blade fixed broadies...They spin so well the shafts rotate 1/2 turn as i pull them from my practice butt.:thumbs_up


----------



## john5mt (Dec 9, 2009)

I would think my 2" blazers fletched with the helix jig are going to be more stable and faster than a 4" vane fletched on a straight offset. Just been my experience.


----------



## mcrider7 (Jul 11, 2009)

*2" helicoil*

I use the Blazer 2" and the Arizona fletcher for 2" fletches. It has great helicoil and I have noticed a smaller group at 30 yds and more. But it only works on fletches 2"


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

The longer the vane the more air hits at the least amount of angle causing more spin, which will cause more accuracy. The more of an angle with any size will cause more air pressure. So the longer vane with the most angle will stabilize the arrow faster, but the down side is the weight, causing a slower arrow. Some heavy 4" vanes are sooooooooooo heavy that your foc may change.


----------



## newjigger (Jul 27, 2009)

I use Fusion 2" vanes now, and was looking at the 3" Fusions actually, which only weigh in at 1 grain more than the 2" ones...Aside from the possibility of changing foc, would the addition of 3 or 4 grains wind up making me lose that much speed downrange at say 30 yards?


----------



## Ray1dog (Jul 2, 2010)

the way I look at it you can have all the speed in the world but if you cant hit your mark what good is it! so what if you loose a little speed ill trade that for accuracy any day. Mix it up and try diferent things and dont be afraid to try feathers they are by far less weight than plastic vanes of equal size and will even add some foc, just my 2 cents.


----------

